# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  New to M3D  - minor issue with prints offset

## Rich M

New to 3d printing and this forum.  Hope someone can help me with a minor (I hope) issue.  

The prints I'm making appear to be offset towards the front of the bed.  I did auto cal and the perimeter border print test is nearly perfectly centered but the print, even though they appear perfectly centered on the perspective screen, are offset at least a cm forward.  Anybody else see this?

20151227_065201.jpg

----------


## PrintPunk

M3D has some info in their *knowledge base* that may be helpful to you.

----------


## Duck

This is the nature of the mechanical design of the printer and is normal.  Look at the design of the print head - the nozzle is in front of the two rods that run left to right.  The rods that run left to right can move forward and backward the same amount.  So the print of course will always be offset forward a little bit.

----------

